# Pokémon X and Y Friend Code Adding Thread



## insaneluzer (Oct 12, 2013)

I figured there would be a stickied thread for this by now, but as far as I can tell (I looked all over this forum), there isn't yet one. So perhaps this could serve as a temporary one? You guys know the drill, just like with the New Leaf adding thread, just post your friend code and preferably message/leave a visitor message with your friend code if you'd like to add somebody from this thread! 

Name: Jessica
Friend code: 2423 - 2734 - 5869
Trainer name: Moxxi
First starter: Froakie
Second starter: n/a (haven't made it that far yet)


----------



## Hikari (Oct 12, 2013)

Name: Jordan
 Friend code: 2423 - 2734 - 5869
 Trainer name: Jordan
 First starter: Chespin
 Second starter: n/a (Going to chose Squirtle.)


----------



## joku_muko (Oct 12, 2013)

Name: Jesse
Friend code: 0962-9963-7653
Trainer name: Jesse
First starter: Chespin
Second starter: n/a (haven't made it that far yet)

If you add me please send PM so I know to add ya back!


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 12, 2013)

Name: Tia
Friend code: to the left, too lazy to copy it out
Trainer name: Tia
First starter: Froakie 
Second starter: charmander


----------



## th8827 (Oct 12, 2013)

Mii Name: th8827
Trainer Name: Raven
First Starter: Froakie (McNinja)
Second Starter: Bulbasaur (DeMilosaur. It is a pun on the Venus DeMilo)
Vivilion type: High Plains

We should all state our Vivilion form, because the one that Scatterbug evolves to is locked into your game (or so I hear), and there are many different types. You have to trade for the rest. Go into your Pokedex and look at the form of the Vivilion (butterfly Pokemon).

PM me if you add me.


----------



## Sheepish (Oct 12, 2013)

Name: Macy
Friend code: 2423 - 2734 - 5869
Trainer name: Macy
First starter: Froakie
Second starter: Charmander (boxed)
Vivillion type: High Plains

Let me know if you've added me.


----------



## Dr J (Oct 12, 2013)

Name: Jinjiro
FC: In Sig. Not posting it again here.
Trainer Name: Jinjiro(nicknamed Dr. J)
First starter: Fennekin(Female!)
Second starter: Probably Squirtle. Haven't gotten that far yet.
Vivillion type: No idea. What's this? How do I find out?

Let me know if you've added me and I'll add you back.


----------



## Cobber (Oct 12, 2013)

Name: Becky
Friend code: 5429-7380-4371
Trainer name: Becky
First starter: Froakie

Inbox me if you add me so I can add you back!


----------



## aldawoodmk (Oct 12, 2013)

Hi 
I will add everyone i have pokemon x and y now 
Please add me 
Name mustafa 
3Ds friend code 1864-9357-0226


----------



## corkylynn (Oct 12, 2013)

Name: Courtney
FC 2638-0644-1334
Trainer: Courtney
First Starter: Froakie
drop me your friend code in a message if you add me


----------



## Touko (Oct 12, 2013)

Name: Touko
Friend code: 4398-9751-9539
Trainer name: Touko
First starter: Fennekin
Second starter: Bulbasaur

If you wanna add me, let me know o:


----------



## Zoe! (Oct 12, 2013)

I'll edit this post when i get it on mondayor today


----------



## Spock (Oct 12, 2013)

Name: Patch
Friend code: 5429 - 7762 - 2017
Trainer name: Qlu
First starter: Froakie
Vivillion: Meadow

I want to spam people with O-Powers, so, yeah. haha
Send me a PM if you add me, please.

Will be adding everyone in this thread above my post.


----------



## taygo (Oct 13, 2013)

Name: Taygo
Friend code: It is in my sig
Trainer name: Taygo
First starter: Fennekin fire one
Second starter: n/a
let me know if you add me^,^ sometimes I miss things like that.


----------



## aldawoodmk (Oct 13, 2013)

taygo said:


> Name: Taygo
> Friend code: It is in my sig
> Trainer name: Taygo
> First starter: Fennekin fire one
> ...



Hi i added you 
Add me 
Name mustafa*3Ds friend code 1864-9357-0226


----------



## Lunabelle (Oct 13, 2013)

Name: Luna
Friend Code: 1263-6709-2875
Trainer Name: Luna
First Starter: Fennekin (Kipp)


Let me know if you've added me!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Oct 13, 2013)

Hey guys if you wanna swap friend codes use this thread.

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?63161-Nintendo-3DS-Friend-Code-Directory-(NEW)


----------

